# 10mm



## TurkeyH90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Question for the guys hunting with 10mm. I currently carry my G20 on my side at the hunting club. Killed a nice little 60-70# sow about a month ago with a dead on heart shot. She ran about 20 yds and bled almost zero because of no exit. I couldnt believe the 10mm didnt exit. I am shooting Hornady 180 gr XTPs. Any suggestions? Im thinking if I didnt hit her in the heart I wouldve lost that hog. Dont really wont to try a deer till I find something better. I noticed Hornady has temporarily suspended production of the 155 gr. XTPs.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2013)

Hogs are much tougher than deer.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 22, 2013)

https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=219


----------



## Offroadtek (Oct 22, 2013)

Hogs are tough, the XTP is good at transferring it's energy to the target, not the dirt behind the target. If you got a dead hog at your feet your already doing it right. =)

Also if you shoot the heart it won't pump blood anymore and the animal won't bleed any. If you had missed the heart and the pig had run it would leave a blood trail because the heart would still be pumping blood.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wisky do you know if you can shoot cast out of the factory Glock barrell. Says he shot out of a 4.60 barrell but I know Lone Wolf manufactures stock length barrells as well.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ive shot quite a few hogs over the years with long guns. Just not sure if I should be dissapointed with the caliber itself or the ammo I was using. If you look at my pictures under my profile you will see the hog tied up on my jeep and where I hit it. I can understand no exit if I hit bone but this should have only hit fairly soft tissue.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 22, 2013)

If these are factory loaded hornadys they are slower then some of the other brands.

Buffalo bore, underwood and double tap.

If penetration is needed look into hard cast gas check.

You want the best of both I'd try the 200gr gold dots by buffalo bore. Or underwood.

I've played with my glock 20 for a while my buddy has went all out.
6in storm lake.
Mepro sights
Heavy spring
Tungsten guide rod.
Ghost trigger 

And his will keep any 200gr bullet inside 3ins at 50yds off sand bags. He's taken the glock out of the glock by turning his into a Race horse. 

He shoots hot underwood for practice and hot hunting loads. Meplat does happen with the .40cal but wound channels look like a 30/30 nice tennis ball damage. After playing with his and mine we think 50yds max with favorable results under 35yds. Nick10mm on here has field results with his 10 and could really shine some light. Federal premium only duplicates a .40s&w. Hornadys are better, winchester 175grs are better. Hitchcock45 or that dude on you tube with the massive beard got it right.

10mm is a race horse if you have the best shoot the best. Underwood, buffalo bore and double tap are the cream of the crop with horse power needed to hunt. I shoot 180gr controlled expansion double taps. Haven't field tested but my factory g20 shoots um nice.


----------



## jonc7 (Oct 22, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Wisky do you know if you can shoot cast out of the factory Glock barrell. Says he shot out of a 4.60 barrell but I know Lone Wolf manufactures stock length barrells as well.


 You will hear a lot of people say don't shoot cast or lead bullets out of a factory Glock barrel, I shoot Missouri 180 hard cast out of my stock G29 barrel quite a bit and have had no issues whatsoever!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 22, 2013)

I was told by my buddy who owns both a storm lake and a lone wolf. Factory glock barrels are okay for hardcast but it builds up quick after a few clips. Shoot copper jacketed bullets to clear the threads of the barrel, to keep shooting. And clean when your done for the day.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Good info yall. Thanks.


----------



## jcd465 (Oct 22, 2013)

Check out underwood ammo. I just ordered some 220 hard cast from them last week to test out in a g20sf with a 6 inch kkm barrel. I will be testing the load this weekend for groups.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 23, 2013)

I use Beartooth Bullets and load a 200 grain WFNGC at 1250 fps out of my 5" 1911 Para.  Not much that will stop that bullet.  Of course, it is fully supported, not sure how safe it would be shooting a hot load like that out of a Glock.  I had one blow out a the base when shooting out of my brother's 1911 Thompson 10mm that is unsupported.


----------



## HGUNHNTR (Oct 23, 2013)

Look at the 200 grain castcore from CorBon if you want a pass through.  The 185 grain XTP load you were using was not designed to create an exit wound, it was designed as a defense load.

Find a proper hunting round from Buffalo Bore or CorBon.


----------



## HGUNHNTR (Oct 23, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> I was told by my buddy who owns both a storm lake and a lone wolf. Factory glock barrels are okay for hardcast but it builds up quick after a few clips. Shoot copper jacketed bullets to clear the threads of the barrel, to keep shooting. And clean when your done for the day.



Terrible advice.  CLEAN the lead out of the bore with solvent.  Shooting it out is the exact opposite of what you want to do (create spikes in pressure and lose an appendage).


----------



## jmoser (Oct 23, 2013)

I load 200 gr Speer TMJs if you can find them.

They should go right thru !


----------



## HGUNHNTR (Oct 24, 2013)

jmoser said:


> I load 200 gr Speer TMJs if you can find them.
> 
> They should go right thru !



Zero expansion or deformation.  An fmj may not even be legal for hunting in GA, I wouldn't use on regardless.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 24, 2013)

HGUNHNTR said:


> Zero expansion or deformation.  An fmj may not even be legal for hunting in GA, I wouldn't use on regardless.



For deer, you're correct:



> Deer & Bear Firearms
> Modern Rifles and Handguns: Centerfire Only, .22-cal. or larger with expanding bullets. There is no restriction on magazine capacity for rifles.



However, since he started talking about taking hogs:



> Feral Hog Firearms
> Any deer, bear, turkey or small game firearms.
> 
> Small Game & Furbearer Firearms
> Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firearm. For fox & bobcat, centerfire firearms of .17 caliber and larger may be used. There is no restriction on magazine capacity for rifles.



Doesn't look like there's a restriction on bullets used for hogs.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 24, 2013)

Whiskey,

The way that I read that it says for Hogs you can use "Deer, bear, turkey or small game firearms."  For each of those, there are shot or bullet restrictions listed, so I read it that if you are using a Deer or Bear firearm, then you have to use expanding bullets.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 24, 2013)

Whiskey,

The way that I read that it says for Hogs you can use "Deer, bear, turkey or small game firearms."  For each of those, there are shot or bullet restrictions listed, so I read it that if you are using a Deer or Bear firearm, then you have to use expanding bullets.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 24, 2013)

Still dont know if i would use them. They just poke a hole. No expansion, no major tissue damage. If the bullet you were using  killed the hog dead in 20 yards , what else do you want from a bullet. It delivered all its energy inside the animal. Most of the time a large caliber rifle wont stop them in 20 yards. Yes i know when you hit the sweet spot they will drop right there. But you have used the perfect bullet. Stay with what you have. Just my .02 worth. 

Scott


----------



## hunter209 (Oct 24, 2013)

Since where at it, would you recomend buying an aftermarket 6 inch barrel for hunting or would the original glock 20 barrel work fine for 35 yards?


----------



## ejs1980 (Oct 24, 2013)

You should have no problem with your stock barrel at 35 yards. If I were to replace my barrel it would be for shooting cast bullets.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 25, 2013)

You should be fine at 35 and even a bit more..


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2013)

The sights are more restrictive than the barrel.


----------



## HGUNHNTR (Oct 25, 2013)

Randy said:


> The sights are more restrictive than the barrel.



I agree...aka, your repeatable accuracy.

Practice up and shoot a nice heavy jacketed HP from a premium ammo mfr if you don't roll your own.


----------



## pacecars (Oct 26, 2013)

I have used the 200 gr WFN from Double Tap in a Glock 20, a Dan Wesson CBob, a S&W 610 with 5 inch barrel and a S&W 610 with a 6 1/2 inch barrel on both deer and pigs and they all were complete pass throughs. I used a Texas heart shot on a 150 lb 6 point at about 30 yards that went completely through and out the front of the chest. It is a good load and gave excellent accuracy in all the guns. I never shot a deer past 50 yards with any of them but I would feel comfortable out to 100 yards if the opportunity arose.


----------



## nickE10mm (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey there -

The three deer I've killed with 10mm have all been with a 200gr XTP loaded hot, but my next deer will be with a 200gr WFNGC hardcast bullet....

I've had even the 200gr XTP's (even at 1300+ fps) NOT pass-thru a deer so yes it IS possible for that to happen. While all of my deer have been either bang-flop (or close to it), I still prefer an exit hole so i'm moving to hardcast for hunting. 

As with ANY HANDGUN HUNTING - and I cannot stress this enough - SHOT PLACEMENT IS KEY!

Have fun guys!!
Nick




deast1988 said:


> If these are factory loaded hornadys they are slower then some of the other brands.
> 
> Buffalo bore, underwood and double tap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glock20SF (Sep 22, 2014)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Question for the guys hunting with 10mm. I currently carry my G20 on my side at the hunting club. Killed a nice little 60-70# sow about a month ago with a dead on heart shot. She ran about 20 yds and bled almost zero because of no exit. I couldnt believe the 10mm didnt exit. I am shooting Hornady 180 gr XTPs. Any suggestions? Im thinking if I didnt hit her in the heart I wouldve lost that hog. Dont really wont to try a deer till I find something better. I noticed Hornady has temporarily suspended production of the 155 gr. XTPs.


Deer loads and hog loads are sometimes not the same.  I shot one 250 lb sow with 240 grain JHP from Winchester with picture of deer on box.  Eight shots later the pig was dead.  It all started with a bad first shot on running pig and I think I hit her in the upper leg.  My bad.  In any case none of them exited.  I shot a bigger boar with .45 Colt and 255 grain SWC through both shoulders, at 1060 fps, much slower and less energy than 44 Mag.  One whitetail with Winchester 175 grain Silvertip in 41 Magnum, 18+ inches from sternum to stomach, taking out heart along the way.  I suggest one JHP in chamber and clip of hard cast to follow.  If you get that perfect heart-lung shot and bypass the shoulder all should be well.  Go on to the hard cast if the situation isn't right.  Pull the magazine first if you don't want to chamber the "softs" you have in reserve.   A 10mm auto is perfect pig and deer medicine with the right bullet and right shot presentation.  I've had lots of  no-bleeders even with full penetration with hard cast bullets.  No certainties in handgun hunting, except to keep shooting if needed.  They all have 15 seconds even with perfect heart-lung shots.  Only CNS full penetration, not always possible with all that bone in the vertebrae and skull, ends it instantly.


----------



## Russell0331 (Sep 24, 2014)

I took a hog with a .44.  Took 2 shots, but she went down.


----------



## CaptGary1 (Oct 14, 2014)

The new Federal Premium 180gr. Trophy Bonded shoot very well in my G20.
Have not used them in the field yet, but season will open in November here in Virginia. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Oct 15, 2014)

*Just like...*

...using a .44WCF (.44-40) carbine with a case full of FFFg under a 200 grain hard cast flat nose!  

"Not much will stop that bullet."




rosewood said:


> I use Beartooth Bullets and load a 200 grain WFNGC at 1250 fps out of my 5" 1911 Para.  Not much that will stop that bullet.  Of course, it is fully supported, not sure how safe it would be shooting a hot load like that out of a Glock.  I had one blow out a the base when shooting out of my brother's 1911 Thompson 10mm that is unsupported.


----------

